# To move or not to move?



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

Hi There

My husband and I are considering a move to Dubai and I'm currently going through the interview process. Typical offer for my line of work is around 30,000 AED per month plus health insurance, 30 days hols etc. There is no housing allowance although the first few months they will provide digs and and there will be some form of relocation package.

My question would be whether we would be able to comfortably live day to day going out once every few weeks to eat or for drink on this salary and away for occasional weekends. We are looking to live in the downtown area (say 1 bed apartment - would love 2 but looks too expensive!). I'm hoping my husband can find work also - he is a manager for a used car dealership over here, but I guess to start with we have to work on the basis this might not happen for a while.

Our motivators for moving are for me to gain international experience as part of my career, plus change of lifestyle and experience, with possible springboard to us moving on from there to another country eventually. Having said that we have a comfortable life in the UK, not living it up every night but out every other weekend and fortunate to take a holiday a year and occasional weekends away. We would want to be able to live a similar lifestyle and put away a little money.

I would welcome any thoughts. Thanks very much.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

darlingbuds said:


> Hi There
> 
> My husband and I are considering a move to Dubai and I'm currently going through the interview process. Typical offer for my line of work is around 30,000 AED per month plus health insurance, 30 days hols etc. There is no housing allowance although the first few months they will provide digs and and there will be some form of relocation package.
> 
> ...


No reason why you shouldn't be able to live reasonably comfortably with it only being the two of you.


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

I agree, the two of you could live reasonably and save too (subject to how much of the salary goes on rent).

You're approaching it sensibly too, on the basis of just the one salary. If/when your husband finds a job that will be a big bonus for the savings.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Go for it, just be aware that drinking alcohol out is HUGELY expensive, in downtown Burj Khalifa rea you're looking at AED35 a beer, and the same for a small glass of wine....


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Go for it, just be aware that drinking alcohol out is HUGELY expensive, in downtown Burj Khalifa rea you're looking at AED35 a beer, and the same for a small glass of wine....


Aye, it probably varies between 30 and 35, certainly in the places I've been to in the area.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

sdh080 said:


> Aye, it probably varies between 30 and 35, certainly in the places I've been to in the area.


But in Jockey's it's still only AED19 before 7, then 21 until 10!


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

Be sensible about area you rent, maybe look outside of downtown for cheaper monthlies at the cost of a longer commute.


----------



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

JonStewart87 said:


> Be sensible about area you rent, maybe look outside of downtown for cheaper monthlies at the cost of a longer commute.


Thanks. We want to try and be as close as possible after years of commuting thought it would make a nice change, but yes ultimately it comes down to cost.


----------



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Go for it, just be aware that drinking alcohol out is HUGELY expensive, in downtown Burj Khalifa rea you're looking at AED35 a beer, and the same for a small glass of wine....


Ah well, about time I cut down!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

darlingbuds said:


> Ah well, about time I cut down!


Are you some sort of Kent?


----------



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

darlingbuds said:


> Thanks. We want to try and be as close as possible after years of commuting thought it would make a nice change, but yes ultimately it comes down to cost.


Would you have any thoughts on other possible areas? Thanks


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

darlingbuds said:


> Would you have any thoughts on other possible areas? Thanks


Where would your job be based?


----------



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

sdh080 said:


> Where would your job be based?


Close to the World Trade Centre


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

darlingbuds said:


> Close to the World Trade Centre


Wasn't that bombed a few years back?


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

darlingbuds said:


> Close to the World Trade Centre


As well as Downtown, you've got some buildings in Business Bay that are a bit cheaper (take a look at Executive Towers, it's a few kms further south to the next areas around Al Barsha.

Infact, take a look for buildings in Downtown called The Lofts, a few of our new guys at work have moved there and a few who have been here a while went there as it's supposedly a good price for the area..


----------



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

sdh080 said:


> As well as Downtown, you've got some buildings in Business Bay that are a bit cheaper (take a look at Executive Towers, it's a few kms further south to the next areas around Al Barsha.
> 
> Infact, take a look for buildings in Downtown called The Lofts, a few of our new guys at work have moved there and a few who have been here a while went there as it's supposedly a good price for the area..


That's great thanks for your advice, much appreciated.


----------

